# A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER will not stay lit



## rexlan (Jan 28, 2014)

I have had pretty poor luck with the pellet tray.  Constantly goes out.

I am trying to use a propane smoker and wonder if that is the issue. 

If I put it too close to a lower vent it catches fire.  If I put it on a shelf up 6" instantly goes out.

If I put it on the bottom next to the propane fire it will burn occasionally but weak.

I have excellent draft so wonder if the propane burner is taking the oxygen?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2014)

Gassers burn most of the available Oxygen inside the smoker. The small holes in the AMNPS does not allow what's left to get to the pellets to keep them burning. The AMNTS Tube Pellet Smoke Generator has large holes and many Propane owners are having good results with them...JJ


----------



## nola saints smoker (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the AMNTS (12" tube) and use it in the Camp Chef Smoke Vault. No trouble staying lit. I put it on the lowest shelf and stays lit until all pellets are gone.


----------



## rexlan (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies ... probably the gas burner is the problem.


----------



## phrett (Jan 29, 2014)

CRush up some pellets and mix the dust with the whole pellets in the tray/tube.  That should keep it lit and make for some good smoke.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2014)

It's time for a mailbox mod.....     Dave


----------



## rtbbq2 (Jan 30, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> It's time for a mailbox mod..... Dave


----------



## trikefreak (Jan 30, 2014)

I ordered the tube version last night, see if it works better for my application.


----------



## rexlan (Jan 30, 2014)

Does the thing work OK in the electric masterbuilt or is it touchy?


----------



## palladini (Jan 30, 2014)

rexlan said:


> Does the thing work OK in the electric masterbuilt or is it touchy?


I have a 30 inch MES smoker, and an AMNPS.  Works very well in my MES.  Use the AMNPS rather than the chip tray for consistent smoke, as it smokes all the time, the chip tray does not, only smoking when the element is on.

If getting one, get the 5 X 8 model, as that size fits on the rods to to the left of the heat tray, very well.


----------



## trikefreak (Jan 30, 2014)

rexlan said:


> Does the thing work OK in the electric masterbuilt or is it touchy?


I have the newer model 40 with vent on the side. Myself, and others, have issues keeping it burning. There's been a list of different ideas folks have shared to make it work, and I've yet to find the secret. I'm going to try the pellet tube, and if that doesn't work, I'm moving on to something more consistent.


----------



## rexlan (Jan 31, 2014)

That is sort of what I suspected.  My big smoker is electric and I have to place it near a side vent to keep it going.  When I do however, it burns too fast or catches fire.  If I move it it goes out.

My pellets are good and dry.  I even put 2# of them in the dehydrator to check.  Just seems real touchy.

I am not willing to spend another $40 and $13 shipping to test it again.  I have wasted 5# of pellets already.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2014)

I can't comment on the new gen Masterbuilt but I have 2 1st gen MES and 2 AMNPS and they work flawlessly placing them on the rails on the left side with Chip tray and Loader 1" out...JJ


----------



## wade (Feb 4, 2014)

Try different pellets or a mix. Unless it is a reasonably warm day I find that Oak pellets do go out easily. Hickory pellets on the other hand will continue to burn at near zero (c) temperatures outside. When it gets cool I now always use either Hickory or a mix of Oak and hickory.

The direction of the burn in relation to the air flow seems to make a significant difference too when its cold. If you have the air flow in the same direction as the burn then it seems to go out more easily in my smoker, however if you have the air flow blowing across the burn then it seems to keep alight. Maybe the burning pellets help keep the downwind pellets warmer (?). This is what I find works but maybe others have different experiences. It always helps to give the pellets a good 5 to 8 minute blast on high in the microwave too before loading them (still warm) into the AMNPS.













AMNPS Burn.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 4, 2014


----------



## rexlan (Feb 4, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I can't comment on the new gen Masterbuilt but I have 2 1st gen MES and 2 AMNPS and they work flawlessly placing them on the rails on the left side with Chip tray and Loader 1" out...JJ


I ordered a 40" Masterbuilt from Amazon so I will check it out.  If it is an issue I will just use the smoke generator I made with the aquarium pump.  It works fine ... just another cord for the power is all.  I'm not willing to spend another $40 + shipping on a tube version of the tray.


----------



## rexlan (Feb 4, 2014)

50° (10°C) is about as cool as it gets here in Florida but it is damp.  I keep the pellets in a can however.  I only use hickory.


----------



## darwin101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Does the pellet-smoker work with any brand of pellets?  I was given bags of Traeger pellets and was wondering if they would work in the AMNPS 5x8 tray.

Thanks


----------



## wade (Feb 4, 2014)

I used Cookshack/Fast Eddy pellets. I think they all work with standard food grade pellets though


----------



## Victor (Feb 4, 2014)

Fellas,

I will echo what has already been said. The cheap mailbox mod will solve your problem. Hands down. No doubt!


----------



## goliath (Feb 4, 2014)

"SPELL IT IN CAPS LOCK AND IT WILL SINK IN ... LOL"


----------



## rexlan (Feb 11, 2014)

OK _ GOT IT ................ BUT why should we have to jump through a bunch of hoops to get something to work.  When I had free wood chips I just put them in a coffee can on the burner and they ran 3 hours ... no hassle, no mode, no hocus pocus.

But this A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER seem to not want to stay lit as  I type this.

It has gone out 3 time in 2 hours.

It is on the bottom left of the new smoker and the chip gadget is pulled out 2" and the vent is full open.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel your pain...my pellet tube wont stay lit either and it just sits there now...but I am at a higher elevation.  have a MES, that I only occasionally use for cold smoking and sausage.  I don't have any troubles at all with my tray and using dust though...since I have that I never got around to building the extra box to keep it going....just stick with it trying different things until you find something that works for you.  I bet you could return it if you cant...


----------



## phrett (Feb 11, 2014)

If you're using pellets, try taking a handful and crushing them down to fines.  Mix them with the pellets and you should get a mix of dust and pellets that will stay lit.  It works for me all the time!


----------



## rexlan (Feb 12, 2014)

I will give that a try -- thx


----------



## checkerfred (Feb 12, 2014)

i just bought a 5x8 and it works fine in my masterbuilt 40"....i have the top vent older version.  I did try to make my own mix with some pellets and sawdust and it didn't work so well, it goes out, but just the pellets work.  I haven't tried just saw dust yet so we'll see on that.  I did try just wood chips and they worked but burned faster and gave more smoke.


----------



## rexlan (Feb 13, 2014)

I have the new one with the side vent and it is about worthless.  The pellets burn fine in my smoke generator however.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 14, 2014)

rexlan-I never had luck with the AMNPS staying lit while inside my propane fired GOSM-Years ago I retRo fit a Char-grill side fire box to the GOSM so I could use charcoal- Now with the AMNPS in the side box and the ash box drawer opened about an inch-the AMNPS works like a champ. And you have to have the pellets as dry as you can


----------



## cmayna (Feb 14, 2014)

We need to keep in mind that none of our smokers were designed around the AMNPS or any other smoke generating device.  Thus each one needs to be tweaked differently if we want to use these aftermarket smoke generators.  Yes it seems like the MES 40 (2nd Gen) is giving it's owners the biggest challenge.  Though I don't need another smoker, I wish someone would give me one of these MES 40 units just so that I can take on the challenge.

Meanwhile, I have two electric Big Chief's and a Masterbuilt 2 door gasser which all  have now been successfully converted to  use the AMNPS if I want to, but can always revert back  to use the original designed source of smoke such as chips.  I use Traeger pellets since my local stores carry them and have had no problem keeping them lit.

Now watch me having just jinxed myself 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  while I'll be doing my first Boston Butt in the gasser with the AMNPS.


----------



## rexlan (Feb 14, 2014)

Trikefreak said:


> I have the newer model 40 with vent on the side. Myself, and others, have issues keeping it burning. There's been a list of different ideas folks have shared to make it work, and I've yet to find the secret. I'm going to try the pellet tube, and if that doesn't work, I'm moving on to something more consistent.


Yep ... same problem.  I even put 2# of my pellets in the dehydrator and I know they are DRY.

I think that the physical size of the pellet may be an issue.  I notice as they burn they seem to lose contact with each other and then the smoke peters out after awhile.

I removed the loader tube and the chip pan completely ... not much if any better.  When it first starts it has plenty of draft and good smoke comes out the vent ... slowly dies out however.

I also notice that if I light the pellets from the trailing end that it actually burns better than if I lite it from the front through the hole in the end.

I may just make my own and see if I can get a better burn ... maybe bigger holes in the screen mesh. 

I made a can with an aquarium air pump and it burns great ... just hate to put a hole in the smoker to use it.


----------



## checkerfred (Feb 14, 2014)

It sounds more like airflow to me.   Because if you put the smoke box in say a grill with the cover propped up,  does it work?  Or will it burn out in the open without going out?  I tried mixing some fine dust with pellets and it packed too right the rows wouldn't burn and just go out... It had to have some airflow.   On the other hand,  I put in some wood chips small and medium sized and it gave a heavier smoke and burned a little faster but worked.   Pellets work fine as does todds dust.   I bought a bag just to try and to see the consistency.   However the dust burns up quicker than pellets.   

Maybe try this, take a small fan and blow it towards the chip loader opening.  If you're handy maybe put two computer fans,  one at the chip loader opening and one at the vent. Even try with the door cracked open.   It really sounds like a draft issue because if it can't get air it can't burn, as long as you don't have big spaces in your row.


----------



## checkerfred (Feb 14, 2014)

I used to use a soldering iron in a tin can with a hole in the bottom side and foil over the top.  I never could get the right flow of air to keep it steady... It was either too much and it would burn too fast or not enough and it would go out


----------



## charcoal junkie (Feb 16, 2014)

Here is what I did I found a computer fan and a charger that was the right volts. Wired the fan to the charger then used some selftapping screws to attach it over side vents. Or go the smarter route and glue some magnets to the fan. I also fill my AMAZN with my pellets then put it in smoker(not lit) while smoker is getting up to temp. Take out of smoker lite pellets let burn for a good half hour before placing in smoker. I also pack my pellets tight in tray. Works for me.


----------

